# Starting to get worried about trades...



## potchak (Jun 2, 2008)

Should I be? 

We placed our requests back in Dec for June 2009 and we are trying for 3 back to back weeks. 

June 4-11 at Kona Coast resorts 
June 11-18 at Marriott Maui, Westin Kaanapali, and Hanalei Bay
June 18-25 at Marriott Waiohai

Am I being too restrictive? Should I be concerned that we are not going to get our requests? 

We plan on getting a Marriott Rewards travel package just in case one of the trades doesn't come through, but we have had these requests in for a while and I haven't seen them come through. We are looking for 2bds in each location. 

At what point should I start modifying our requests? We were thinking of adding Waiohai and KoOlina to the middle week request to increase our chances. 

Or should I just chill out and wait? At what point should I really worry?

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Kenrabs (Jun 2, 2008)

I just got a Kona Coast trade Fri for week 28 1 bedroom. I think a lot of things will start popping up as people start to deposit for next year over the next 6 months.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 2, 2008)

Early June is still low season and availability should pop up soon.  The latter part of June may be more difficult as it approaches the July 4th holiday.  

The good thing you've got going for you is that a lot of folks will be depositing their weeks instead of using them because the airfare is so high.  Flying a family out has gone from doable to painful.


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 3, 2008)

The hardest week most likely will be June 11-18.  Maui seems harder to trade into than the other islands.  Hanalei Bay used to be a harder trade, but I think it is much easier than it was.

Many people don't deposit until they have completed this years vacation, and then even more don't deposit until near the first of the year.  

Last November we put in a request for Waiohai in November for May of 09, we were confirmed the last week in December.  II made the reservation for the wrong year (08 instead of 09,)  but my point is the trade came through at the first part of the year.  It might have to do with people being asked to schedule vacations for the next year or it might just be a budgeting issue.  Either way, I wouldn't worry too much yet.  We still have our (revised) request in for May of 2009 and we aren't even beginning to panic. (Yet!)


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 3, 2008)

potchak said:


> June 4-11 at Kona Coast resorts
> June 11-18 at Marriott Maui, Westin Kaanapali, and Hanalei Bay
> June 18-25 at Marriott Waiohai
> 
> ........We were thinking of adding Waiohai and KoOlina to the middle week request to increase our chances.....




Wht not add the Maui resorts to week three and add Waiohai and Ko'Olina to week two. This would increase your chances of getting something. After one trade comes in for either of those weeks you can then make another adjustment.

The Maui trade may be very difficult, especially if you are not offering your Waiohai in return.

Kona coast will probably not be a problem at all, provided your are offering a decent week.

Good Luck


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 3, 2008)

I think adding a couple of options could be helpful, but also keep in mind that in the case of the Marriotts, unless people are multiple-week owners, they can't even book those last two weeks yet.  

We had a trade in for Ko Olina since February - we just got it last week, for the third week in May and then we booked our Waiohai week right behind it (for the last week in May).

I'd give it another month or so before you get panicky.


----------



## potchak (Jun 3, 2008)

The reason I do not want to change the first or last weeks is because I want to ensure I can get the flights I need and if I know the starting and ending destinations I can at least come close. I am going to be using Frequent flyer miles to get there, and need to book those as soon as I can as we are trying for 1st class tix.

We were thinking if the middle week didn't come through by Sept or so, maybe we would add Waiohai or Ko Olina to the middle week to increase our chances. Ko Olina would be brand new to us, but we do love the Waiohai so can definitely see ourselves there as well. We were just hoping to try 3 islands. Oh well. 

At what point should I add additional resorts to that middle week? Is Sept too soon?

Appreciate the help.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 3, 2008)

I think I'd wait until September, at least.  I think anyone who's planning on depositing their Hawaii weeks because they know they can't swing the airfare is probably going to book a summer week as soon as they can, figuring that would get them the best exchange.  Of course, this is pure speculation on my part, but it's what I'd do if I knew I couldn't use my week next year - book a good summer week, then immediately request an exchange with II for something closer to home.  

We had been worrying about our exchange, too, and then all of a sudden, there it was.  Our dates were a little more flexible, but then again, you put your request in well before we did, so you're ahead of a lot of people in line.  I think the only reason we got ours was because we had included the mid-May timeframe in there.  Ours came up literally within the first couple of days that someone could have booked it at Ko Olina (assuming they weren't a multiple-week owner who could have booked at 13 months out).

Good luck!  Sounds like a wonderful trip if you can work it all out.


----------



## tedders (Jun 3, 2008)

Aloha, Michele,

I sympathize with you, as I was starting to get worried myself....until I was told DO NOT WORRY....YOU'LL GET YOUR TRADE!  I have a similiar situation...I deposited my Maui Ocean Club 4th of July 2008 week, trying to exchange back to my home resort in June 2009, or I would also accept Waiohai or Kauai Beach Club...I made my deposit back in the beginning of December, and still no confirmation....I thought for sure there would be some "fixed" Marriott Hawaii weeks already deposited with II, especially with the airline fiascos.  But hold tight; as previous poster stated, alot of the June 2009 weeks have not even been reserved yet......I think your trades will come thru....and mine too!  Keep the faith and let the system work!


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 4, 2008)

> ...."DO NOT WORRY....YOU'LL GET YOUR TRADE!"....



I think you are asking for a couple of VERY tough trades in MOC and the Westin, although the current air fair prices are working in your favor.

While I believe it is possible, and that you should hold out a few more months, I would not bank on getting a 2BR unit at Maui Ocean Club during the summer. Too many MOC owners split or rent their weeks, as they don't feel they get even exchanges with a 2BR.

Starwood owners have a preference period with II just like Marriott and will most likely take any Westin Ka'anapali summer weeks that become available before they "go public."


----------



## potchak (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, so I switched my requests to the following:
June 4-11, 2008- Ko Olina, Maui Ocean Club, Westin Kaanapali, Hanalei Bay resort, Kona Coast, and Waiohai
June 11-18- same as above
June 18-25- Waiohai, Maui Ocean Club, or KoOlina.

I changed this a month or so ago, and still no hits. Should I be getting worried? We still have to book our 1st class airfare via FF miles and I cannot wait too long. 

I hate waiting.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Is it possible to reduce to a 1 bedroom?  

I know as Westin Kanapali owner that I would deposit/use my one bedroom and rent out the studio.  I'm sure a lot of people do that to cover their MF fees.


----------



## potchak (Jul 9, 2008)

No, need the 2bd. We have a lot of family members that are going to mooch.


----------



## Palguy (Jul 9, 2008)

potchak said:


> Ok, so I switched my requests to the following:
> June 4-11, 2008- Ko Olina, Maui Ocean Club, Westin Kaanapali, Hanalei Bay resort, Kona Coast, and Waiohai
> June 11-18- same as above
> June 18-25- Waiohai, Maui Ocean Club, or KoOlina.
> ...



You could always book you FF flight to HNL now and then take care of making connecting flights to the other islands once you determine the order in which you will visit them. That way you can at least have your 1st class airfare booked now. Most, but not all flights are booked through HNL anyway.


----------



## potchak (Jul 10, 2008)

Not sure I want to book flights until we have a place. Kona coast could be a Thurs checkin which would throw everything off, including flights. We are also trying to avoid paying for too many interisland flights with the cost of airfare these days. I just wish I had a crystal ball so I could tell when I should expect my trades to come through.

Anyone know if my request goes back to the end of the line every time I change it? I put them in back in Dec 07 originally trying to get priority, but I have changed them several times.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 10, 2008)

Did you make sure to put in all the resort codes, like KAN for Westin Kaanapali, North?  

What about adding Marriott Kauai Beach Club?  or Poipu Point or Westin Princeville ?  All are great properties on Kauai.  

Good luck!!


----------



## potchak (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, I added all the codes for Westin Kaanapali, I think there are 3 of them. 

As for Kauai Beach club, we would rather stay at the Waiohai on Kauai, we really love that resort, which is why we purchased it. And the Westin Princeville is too new for any reviews, with looks like no access to the beach, not to mention still under heavy construction. DH wasn't interested.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 10, 2008)

potchak said:


> Yes, I added all the codes for Westin Kaanapali, I think there are 3 of them...




I don't think it matters, but I am not 100% sure. Whenever I do a search for a specific resort like MGV, the other codes show up as well automatically.




Terry


----------



## potchak (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, so today I updated the first two weeks to include Westin Princeville to attempt to increase my chances. Should I now update them to include Worldmark Kona?


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 13, 2008)

potchak said:


> Not sure I want to book flights until we have a place. Kona coast could be a Thurs checkin which would throw everything off, including flights.



If you feel you can't wait and need to book the airline now you can book your flight to Honolulu.  As far as checkin dates not matching your plan you have two options:

1)  Contact II and request a specific day of the week for an exchange and book your tickets based on this request (You need to call to request a specific day of the week check in.)

2) Book your tickets now and if you receive an earlier check in than your arrival advise the resort you will be checking in late and then pickup a few nights in a hotel where there is a gap.

Other than that the only options are to keep adding resorts or just wait for the exchanges to be confirmed (Although I think a 2 bedroom on Maui is going to be very hard at the resorts you are requesting in the summer.)


----------



## potchak (Jul 13, 2008)

Right now we are open as to which islands we want. The only one we definitely want is a Waiohai week and since that one is only 2bds, I think we have a good chance at that one. I know that Maui is gonna be tough, but we will see what happens. I would be perfectly satisfied with 3 weeks in Kauai if it came down to it. I just want to know where we will be going. I can't quite book the flights yet since 330 days from the return flight isn't until Aug 1. I also need to get my points traded in for a hotel/flight package so we have the miles. Hubby doesn't want to do this until we have at least one of the weeks under our belt and guaranteed. We can always supplement with a hotel week.


----------



## Living the Dream (Jul 13, 2008)

*Rental??*

If you are interested in a rental as opposed to a trade, I could set you up at the Westin in Maui.  I have an island view on the north property...


----------



## potchak (Jul 14, 2008)

Appreciate the offer, but not looking for a rental. We have too many timeshare weeks and rewards points to use first.


----------



## potchak (Jul 20, 2008)

Starting to really worry now. I need to get these flights booked, but can't do that until we have the places booked. Should I call interval and see where we stand in the request pool? Do they give that information out? I would have thought I would have started to see my requests come through by now, but still nothing.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 20, 2008)

potchak said:


> Starting to really worry now. I need to get these flights booked, but can't do that until we have the places booked. Should I call interval and see where we stand in the request pool? Do they give that information out? I would have thought I would have started to see my requests come through by now, but still nothing.




Michelle,
II will not tell you where you are in line but will tell you how many exchanges have been made for specific weeks at specific resorts. I was really surprised at the low number of exchanges at Waiohai. I think most owners use their weeks at Waiohai.

Ko'Olina is opening up a two new sections of the new building before next summer. I believe this is why I got my trade there so early. You will probably get your trades soon enough.

Call II and bug them a bit.  Good Luck.


Terry


.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 20, 2008)

potchak said:


> Starting to really worry now. I need to get these flights booked, but can't do that until we have the places booked. Should I call interval and see where we stand in the request pool? Do they give that information out? I would have thought I would have started to see my requests come through by now, but still nothing.






Hawaii is going to be wide open next year, hold your horses.


----------



## potchak (Jul 20, 2008)

I just worry because of needing first class FF seats. I guess I will keep waiting, but unfortunately not a patient person! Thanks to all!


----------



## potchak (Jul 30, 2008)

Still no trades to be had, and our first week has no more FF seats for 1st class. 

I am a little confused though, I placed these requests in well over a year and still not getting anything. I have heard people putting them in at the 12 month mark and getting them immediately or within a couple of days. I have been waiting 2 months since the 12 month mark (since most marriott's cannot be reserved until 12 months out) and still nothing. I am worried that I will be waiting and not get any FF seats (totally bummed that they only have economy left.)


----------



## auntdef (Jul 30, 2008)

Michelle, 

you might want to check w/the Starwood board, I believe Starwood resorts are not released before the 8 month mark to non-starwood owners.

Also, what weeks did you use to trade...that always makes a difference. I would have thought Waiohai was a very strong trader...2nd or 3rd to Maui Ocean Club and Ko Olina.

I do know from experience that Waiohai did not get me MOC or the Westin for this August (I gave up waiting in May), most likely because I put in for the trade 11 months prior instead of 13 or even 12 months.

Good Luck.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 30, 2008)

Starwood (Westin) does things differently with II.  First of all, they do not recognize high/low seasons in Hawaii so all owners are platinum owners.  Second, we owners are not allowed to book a week and then deposit it into II.  Instead when we want to deposit our week into II, Starwood decides what week to deposit on our behalf.  As long as it's during our season, we don't really have any leverage to complain.  As a result, Sarwood deposits most of their inventory during shoulder seasons (e.g. Apr/May and Oct/Nov) and very little during what everyone else considers high season. 

The good news is that early June is still considered shoulder season; the bad news is that with the 3 day Starwood priority window in II, your chance of snagging a 2 bdrm unit are not nearly as good as your chance of snatching a 1 bdrm or studio. 

I think that like the OPer a lot of Hawaii TS owners are waiting to see what happens with airfare.  With oil prices actually decreasing in the last few weeks, there is hope that prices will return to earth.  If I had a summer week booked, I wouldn't give up entirely on airfares until Feb or so. So you may need to be patient. 

Personally, I'd fly into HNL, lock in my airfare now and worry about piecing together the TS sequence later.  But I think you should be realistic about getting a 2 bdrm at either MOC or WKORV.  If these weren't snatched up during the owner priority period, I'd be very surprised.  

Do you have enough points to do 2 studios vs. 2 bdrm?


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been watching Hawaii, and also have an ongoing search on for a trip in May 2009, which was requested in November of 2007.  So far the only things that I have seen with my DSV II has been availability in 2008, where there has been a lot more availability this year than in years past.  I have seen nothing yet in 2009. It may be what I am offerring, which has always traded well in the past, but I really don't expect anything to come through until late this year or later, as most of my Hawaii trades in the past have been confirmed during that timeframe.  To me it appears that there are more deposits this year based on the increased price of airfare.  The question then becomes are people going to pass on going to Hawaii altogehter or are they depositing this year in hopes of a multi week vacation next year, trying to make the most of the cost of the airfare, or in hopes of the airfare dropping by next year.  If this proves to be true and you are waiting to book with FF miles until you obtain a trade you might miss the opportunity to use the miles for airfare.  As suggested you should probably book to HNL and worry about interisland airfare when a trade is confirmed.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just curious... and I haven't read through all the threads but have you asked II if your deposits are strong enough to pull Hawaii.  I'm thinking they just might not be strong enough to pull a 2 bedroom.  So, even though you had your request in since last December, there just might be others with stronger units pulling them.  

Another option but not sure if it is too late is if you trade to a studio and one bedroom at the same resort to get your two bedroom.  I've heard of people paying the exchange fee twice.  I'm not sure if it works all the time but it might.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree - book your airfare to and from Oahu while you can still get FF seats, and sort out the inter-island flights later.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 31, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Just curious... and I haven't read through all the threads but have you asked II if your deposits are strong enough to pull Hawaii.  I'm thinking they just might not be strong enough to pull a 2 bedroom.....



Michelle's units are strong enough to pull a 2BR in Hawaii, but it is just a question of supply of 2BR units. Waiohai has all 2BR units but is a small resort with very high owner occupancy. Kauai and Maui are very large complexes with mostly 1BR units, and the 2BR owners usually lock-off before they deposit. Ko'Olina is the best bet IMO. Add these things to the fact that Michelle is requesting THREE weeks at the beginning of the high demand season and this becomes a difficult scenario, but one that will most likely come through in time - IMO.

I don't think she'll see a Westin unless it is last minute.

Terry


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 1, 2008)

FYI, Delta recently announced a new tier structure for their FF awards, which will go into effect in September.  Hawaii coach tickets which used to cost 35k will now cost between 40k and 90k SkyMiles RT.  First class tickets which used to cost 75k will now cost between 75k and 180k SkyMiles RT. 

Airlines tend to have a follow-the-leader mentality. If you haven't booked your tickets yet, I'd urge you to do so today.

http://www.delta.com/skymiles/about...m_updates/index.jsp?MkCpgn=RSS071106#upgrades


----------



## califgal (Aug 1, 2008)

That's right.  I read that in October, AA fights to Hawaii which are now35,000 are now going up to 45,000 , I think with American all FF tickets are going up by 10,000.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 1, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Michelle's units are strong enough to pull a 2BR in Hawaii, but it is just a question of supply of 2BR units. Waiohai has all 2BR units but is a small resort with very high owner occupancy. Kauai and Maui are very large complexes with mostly 1BR units, and the 2BR owners usually lock-off before they deposit. Ko'Olina is the best bet IMO. Add these things to the fact that Michelle is requesting THREE weeks at the beginning of the high demand season and this becomes a difficult scenario, but one that will most likely come through in time - IMO.
> 
> I don't think she'll see a Westin unless it is last minute.
> 
> Terry



I'm glad you think her units are stong enough to pull the weeks.  But seriously she should ask II these questions.  I find II very helpful in regards to providing information to help me decide the best week to deposit.    

I can tell her that when I was reserving my Waiohai week for August there was tons of summer availability through June and July.  So, I think, people haven't even reserved their weeks yet.  The only weeks that went quickly were 4th of July, Easter & President's weeks (however, when I looked last week prior to reserving my week there was a Sunday check-in available during President's week).    So, if I had to guess about Waiohai that people there haven't even reserved their weeks.  Waiohai owners are not like Maui owners where they call right at 9 am to get their week.  Just my humble opinion...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 1, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> I don't think she'll see a Westin unless it is last minute.



Westin does bulk banking...


----------



## pharmgirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Just deposited a lock off at KoOlina for week starting July 18 2009
Very happy, traded it for a 2 BR in Tahiti Village as we are going to a wedding there


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 1, 2008)

A report out this week says visitors to Hawaii in July were down 14% and future hotel bookings are off a whopping 31%! That type of drop will effect timeshares after the current cycle of trades/reservations runs out. It doesn't bode well and, most everyone agrees, it isn't a temporary thing.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 4, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Westin does bulk banking...




I believe Starwood bulk bank weeks which have not been reserved by other SVN members. I cannot imagine very many June units at Westin Ka'Anapali being available to be bulk-banked. I may be wrong, however.


Terry


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 5, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> A report out this week says visitors to Hawaii in July were down 14% and future hotel bookings are off a whopping 31%! That type of drop will effect timeshares after the current cycle of trades/reservations runs out. It doesn't bode well and, most everyone agrees, it isn't a temporary thing.



Meh. There's no compelling cause (e.g. a natural disaster or war that wiped out half the refineries) to explain why gas prices doubled in one year, except for simple greed. But fuel can only stay sky high so long before users start looking seriously into alternative fuels (e.g. natural gas, hydrogren).  That's already started to happen.  In a few months, I predict that oil prices will drop like a stone. Because like a drug supplier and his addicts, they need us as much as we need them. 

Once oil drops all will return to status quo and we'll all return to Hawaii in droves. 

That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 5, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> ...Once oil drops all will return to status quo and *we'll all return to Hawaii in droves*.
> 
> That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it.



I'll be there next July.  

Just hoping that airfare prices start coming down before I purchase.


----------



## Kenrabs (Aug 5, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> I'll be there next July.
> 
> Just hoping that airfare prices start coming down before I purchase.



We're going next July also. I just got my 3rd week from II. I figured that now's the time to try and trade hoping more exchanges would be available do to flight cost uncertainty. I'm glad I have plenty of time to plan and set up flights.


----------



## potchak (Aug 6, 2008)

I guess I should have tried for July instead of June, might have had a better chance of getting my trades.


----------



## seatrout (Aug 6, 2008)

potchak said:


> I guess I should have tried for July instead of June, might have had a better chance of getting my trades.



Not really,  I sat on a two request for July 08 Until April 08 and then gave up.
We used two Platnium OP and started in April 07.  I requested 2BR only in Maui and Ko-Olina.

I think that if you need multiple 2BR in Hawaii-  it is easier to break in pieces or just rent the darn thing.

If I were you, I would buy/book the airline first to hawaii (it is the most expensive portion of your trip).  Then narrow the window of search down on II.

At last resort- few months prior to trip, you can rent if not matched by then.

good luck


----------



## Kenrabs (Aug 6, 2008)

We only needed 1 bedroom units so that helped us get the exchanges quickly.


----------



## potchak (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, we decided to open up our trade requests for pretty much the entire summer. We added weeks in July and August to the request to try to help us get it. If that doesn't work by the end of Sept, then we will just have to try Sept or Oct 2009 and say sorry to the teacher that may join us.


----------



## potchak (Aug 28, 2008)

Today we knocked down two of our requests to 1bds in the hopes of procuring them. We figured we really only have a couple of people that have intentions of joining us, so if needbe, they can sleep on the couch. We left the one request as 2bd because we really want Waiohai. We love that resort, which is why we bought it.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 29, 2008)

potchak said:


> Ok, so I switched my requests to the following:
> June 4-11, 2008- Ko Olina, Maui Ocean Club, Westin Kaanapali, Hanalei Bay resort, Kona Coast, and Waiohai
> June 11-18- same as above
> June 18-25- Waiohai, Maui Ocean Club, or KoOlina.
> ...



I think you'd better book your tickets. we're going in July, and we got the last business class (or first - whatever it is) that was available on points. I,too, am worried about my trade- but I figure the worst is that I'll stay in a non-Marriott. If it's a 7 resort - it's still Hawaii. But no way was I going to fly coach from Philadelphia (mean mom - the kids are going coach)


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 29, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> I believe Starwood bulk bank weeks which have not been reserved by other SVN members. I cannot imagine very many June units at Westin Ka'Anapali being available to be bulk-banked. I may be wrong, however.
> 
> 
> Terry



Well.. that's what I meant. It is highly unlikely they would get a Starwood but not impossible.  I didn't say that she would get a trade there did I?  Maybe I'm missing something.  I meant by bulk banking that the owners don't control what gets deposited.  The resort does therefore it might be more difficult of a trade as they leave the peak season available for owners.


----------



## potchak (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, DH is upset the trades haven't come through yet, and with the decreasing chance of getting FF tickets, he wants to scrap the idea of Hawaii altogether and go in 2010 instead when we at least have a week at Waiohai to use. Maybe I can find a direct exchange for the other weeks. Still totally bummed about not going for our 10th anniversary. Looks like we are going to switch it to the Caribbean which looks easier to get economy FF flights.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 29, 2008)

potchak said:


> Right now we are open as to which islands we want. The only one we definitely want is a Waiohai week and since that one is only 2bds, I think we have a good chance at that one. I know that Maui is gonna be tough, but we will see what happens. I would be perfectly satisfied with 3 weeks in Kauai if it came down to it. I just want to know where we will be going. I can't quite book the flights yet since 330 days from the return flight isn't until Aug 1. I also need to get my points traded in for a hotel/flight package so we have the miles. Hubby doesn't want to do this until we have at least one of the weeks under our belt and guaranteed. We can always supplement with a hotel week.



I'm confused. I'm leaving AFTER you - July 3 - 17. I was able to book my air. Are you sure you have your dates right? Or am I being a bonehead in some way? Didn't you say you were going in June? I checked your first post. You're past 330 days out. And it's past August 1st... I must be missing something...


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 29, 2008)

potchak said:


> Well, DH is upset the trades haven't come through yet, and with the decreasing chance of getting FF tickets, he wants to scrap the idea of Hawaii altogether and go in 2010 instead when we at least have a week at Waiohai to use. Maybe I can find a direct exchange for the other weeks. Still totally bummed about not going for our 10th anniversary. Looks like we are going to switch it to the Caribbean which looks easier to get economy FF flights.



I figured out my stupidity. This thread was started ages ago. Sorry! 
Yes - Caribbean is easy - BUT - it's very expensive to get an inner island flight. We considered Grand Cayman for a week and then Aruba. It was 700 dollars or so for a flight!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 29, 2008)

We're planning for Aug/Sept 2009 and will piggyback a Labor Day week (arrival 9/5/09) to the week we have reserved in Waikiki.  Given the number of late availability of weeks during this timeframe, I'm not going to sweat getting the exchange even if it is a month out.

I'll book our airline via NWA FF in October once they open up in and out of Honolulu and will add the inner island flights based on what we land for the second island/week.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 29, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> I think you'd better book your tickets. we're going in July, and we got the last business class (or first - whatever it is) that was available on points....... But no way was I going to fly coach from Philadelphia (mean mom - the kids are going coach)



Wednesday I booked three RT coach tickets to Hawaii next summer using 120K Amex points. Brian helped me through the process. Amex to Air Canada, Air Canada to book United. Coach/economy will work for us because of the change of planes in SF.  United also offers upgrades to Economy Plus (5" more legroom) for a fee. 





ciscogizmo1 said:


> Well.. that's what I meant. It is highly unlikely they would get a Starwood but not impossible.  I didn't say that she would get a trade there did I?  Maybe I'm missing something.  I meant by bulk banking that the owners don't control what gets deposited.  The resort does therefore it might be more difficult of a trade as they leave the peak season available for owners.



Much more clearly stated (for my limited capacity). I misinterpreted your meaning the first go around.  

Terry


----------

